# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Fuente: la verdad ,Titulo: ¿Y el agua que prometió Narbona?

## Hamboy75

Hay una noticia bastante interesante en la verdad y queria compartirla con todos ustedes.

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100307.html

Saludos

----------


## jasg555

Muy sencillo. Los regantes quieren agua de trasvases que está subvencionada y pagan un precio ridículo.

 Cuando el agua sea totalmente de desaladora, y paguen el coste real, veremos qué pasa.

Eso sí, las desaladoras yo obligaría a pagarlas con los beneficios del ladrillazo, que en buenos paraísos fiscales está guardadito.

----------


## Salut

Creo que la propia pseudonoticia se responde a si misma: 



> Valdelentisco sigue a medio gas *por falta de demanda*


En resumidas cuentas: ni el agua de trasvase ni el de desaladora puede ser pagara por un agricultor.

YA BASTA DE OBRAS INÚTILES

----------

